# CoIntelPro - MKUltra and its successors in the private and public sector



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I just wanted to start a thread on a bunch of US programs that became known out the 1960's and 1970's.

There is a lot of information out there?

Is it still happening? Opinions?

For those not aware of the background of 'control programs' I'll post up a few links. I am not putting forward my own opinion on this stuff but would like others to share their insights into these sorts of programs. There is a lot of kookie opinion on this, and it is very difficult to discuss this issue without evidence. What these sorts of programs raise importance to is that apperance of normalcy is something people tend to be aware of, creation of oddity itself, can be staged, and disruption and spook operations have been very effective. 
Are actors and agents of the government facilitating this because they themselves use these methods, or in fact are intelligence and counterintelligence operations not really occuring. Inputs along these lines is fine, I am going to ask in advance people who just want to ridicule or harass people in this discussion should stay away.
























This all started more than 50 years ago so there is no telling where these programs both in the private and public spheres are, however I invite people to share information on this topic.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Sandy Hook shooter's Father was a MKUltra doctor


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ok ,ridicule and hairy azz oh I mean ha-rass or wait harass.
no dude I am sure they have these prorams in effect as we speak.
confusion and disruption of the normal society keeps it unbalanced and an unbalanced society is easy to control.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

DO NOT
I REPEAT 
DO NOT CLICK ON THE VIDEO LINKS ABOVE! There is strong evidence that once you click on these links, BAD FREAKIN' things will happen. PLEASE LISTEN TO ME ON THIS! I WARN YOU!!!

About a year ago a friend of mine was in a minor traffic accident. While my friend was exchanging information, an individual that my friend later called a "ShapeShifter" came running up. The "ShapeShifter" attempted to insert himself into the details of the accident. Harmless eyewitness? I don't think so...a few days later, unspeakable things began to happen to my friend.

To this day, he is not sane.

Video evidence is below.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

My brother-in-law, Fred Garvin (not his real name) is building a device he calls MK-Ultra. Fred is the engineer of our family, I am just the sales and marketing genius behind him. Anyway, Fred says his MK-Ultra machine is for Transcranial Current Induction. I asked Fred what that was and he explained that as we age our brains get filled up with memories. After a while, there is no more room to store more memories so our brains start storing memories in the parts of the brain that control our eyes and ears. That is why, as we age, our eyesight and hearing starts to fail.

So what Fred's MK-Ultra machine does is use Transcranial Current Induction to wipe out the old memories so we have room for new ones.

The MK-Ultra machine looks like a battery charger with jumper cables that you connect to your eyebrow ridge. (Everybody in our family has an extremely large eyebrow ridge.) When you turn it on, it just wipes out the old memories that you don't need anymore making room in your brain for new ones.

He doesn't have all of the bugs worked out of it yet as he is still trying to figure out the right resisters to use so you do not fry your brain. We are testing it on my little sister Doris (who I think is mildly retarded). So far, he has not been able to make Doris' brain get wiped clean yet. But by changing the voltage throughout the therapy (that's science lingo for treatment), he has been able to make Doris fart the Howdy-Doody song.

I'll keep you guys informed of Fred's progress in case you want to buy one once he gets it perfected.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

BuckB said:


> My brother-in-law, Fred Garvin (not his real name) is building a device he calls MK-Ultra. Fred is the engineer of our family, I am just the sales and marketing genius behind him. Anyway, Fred says his MK-Ultra machine is for Transcranial Current Induction. I asked Fred what that was and he explained that as we age our brains get filled up with memories. After a while, there is no more room to store more memories so our brains start storing memories in the parts of the brain that control our eyes and ears. That is why, as we age, our eyesight and hearing starts to fail.
> 
> So what Fred's MK-Ultra machine does is use Transcranial Current Induction to wipe out the old memories so we have room for new ones.
> 
> ...


I have your user name figured out you Bucker


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I have your user name figured out you Bucker


He's a Mother Bucker! :bs:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'd appreciate it if you would stop with all the stalking. It's you that wants to constantly bring up mind altering subjects like MKUltra. You think it's us using it against you but I'm thinking it's the other way around! Especially from a guy that tries to use electricity to alter ones state of mind... Are you affiliated with the NWO or something? If I send you a shirt and some scissors to cut off those gross dreadlocks will you stop trying to alter our minds? Cause I can pull some strings with my buddy BuckB and get you a genuine French resistant shirt for cheap! 

Thanks.

P.S.: did the squid help with your sunburn? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

BuckB said:


> My brother-in-law, Fred Garvin (not his real name) is building a device he calls MK-Ultra. Fred is the engineer of our family, I am just the sales and marketing genius behind him. Anyway, Fred says his MK-Ultra machine is for Transcranial Current Induction. I asked Fred what that was and he explained that as we age our brains get filled up with memories. After a while, there is no more room to store more memories so our brains start storing memories in the parts of the brain that control our eyes and ears. That is why, as we age, our eyesight and hearing starts to fail.
> 
> So what Fred's MK-Ultra machine does is use Transcranial Current Induction to wipe out the old memories so we have room for new ones.
> 
> ...


 this is golden!! :/


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

jro1 said:


> this is golden!! :/


Turn your damn PMs back on. We have much to talk about.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BuckB said:


> Turn your damn PMs back on. We have much to talk about.


Blast from the past, Hey jro1, remember this?:joyous:

*"Listen you cold tird cretin. I am not on here to sell slouches like you anything. I just found out all I wanted to know. This is a site of asshole phones with adolescent brains. Most of you are nothing but mouths. You can't think, you are too lazy to change and you are a bunch of sad, fat idiots. Cast pearls before you swine? No. But I will cast more shit for you, since most of you ingest too much of it daily! You are not Americans you are the wreched refuse of the police state."*


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Blast from the past, Hey jro1, remember this?:joyous:
> 
> *"Listen you cold tird cretin. I am not on here to sell slouches like you anything. I just found out all I wanted to know. This is a site of asshole phones with adolescent brains. Most of you are nothing but mouths. You can't think, you are too lazy to change and you are a bunch of sad, fat idiots. Cast pearls before you swine? No. But I will cast more shit for you, since most of you ingest too much of it daily! You are not Americans you are the wreched refuse of the police state."*


Thank-you for that! I had forgotten about that. That is in my top 10 posts of all time!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

BuckB said:


> Thank-you for that! I had forgotten about that. That is in my top 10 posts of all time!


my past has come back to haunt...or taunt?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

BuckB said:


> Turn your damn PMs back on. We have much to talk about.


oh sh!t....is this....no.....is it.....? really you old buddy?


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

jro1 said:


> oh sh!t....is this....no.....is it.....? really you old buddy?


Could be....


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

BuckB said:


> Could be....


how do i turn on my pm's im having issues with my settings and profile it seems


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

jro1 said:


> how do i turn on my pm's im having issues with my settings and profile it seems


Settings | My Settings | Privacy Settings | Turn Private Messaging On


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

okay...im back! I'm all here, even my bits and pieces


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> The Sandy Hook shooter's Father was a MKUltra doctor


Can you post up some info on why you are certain of that?

Are you saying Sandyhook was some type of intentional "control operation".

Why would someone shoot up a school, doesn't make much sense.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Will2 said:


> Can you post up some info on why you are certain of that?
> 
> Are you saying Sandyhook was some type of intentional "control operation".
> 
> Why would someone shoot up a school, doesn't make much sense.


IIRC I read it in one of your posts , maybe links. What do I know? I didn't get a G.E.D.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> IIRC I read it in one of your posts , maybe links. What do I know? I didn't get a G.E.D.


Hmm I don't recall ever saying that, can you post up a link to me stating the Sandy Hook's father was a MKUltra Dr.

Otherwise I'm going to have to take it as one of them not so witty jokes again.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Have you figured out how to:

Put on a shirt

Cut off your gross dreadlocks 

Grow a beard 

Get a job and stop sucking offa the teats of real, hardworking Canadians or generally not being contrary yet?

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

BuckB said:


> My brother-in-law, Fred Garvin (not his real name) is building a device he calls MK-Ultra. Fred is the engineer of our family, I am just the sales and marketing genius behind him. Anyway, Fred says his MK-Ultra machine is for Transcranial Current Induction. I asked Fred what that was and he explained that as we age our brains get filled up with memories. After a while, there is no more room to store more memories so our brains start storing memories in the parts of the brain that control our eyes and ears. That is why, as we age, our eyesight and hearing starts to fail.
> 
> So what Fred's MK-Ultra machine does is use Transcranial Current Induction to wipe out the old memories so we have room for new ones.
> 
> ...


Here we go, again!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Will2 said:


> Can you post up some info on why you are certain of that?
> 
> Are you saying Sandyhook was some type of intentional "control operation".
> 
> Why would someone shoot up a school, doesn't make much sense.


According to the FBI gun violence census Sandyhook did not happen here is the link 
http://www.truthandaction.org/fbi-publishes-report-stating-nobody-died-sandy-hook/


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Have you figured out how to:
> 
> Put on a shirt
> 
> ...


Have you figured out how to:

Put on a shirt - Yes. Have you figured out not to be a pathetic looser who harasses people?

Cut off your gross dreadlocks - Yes I've cut my dreadlocks before. However I'm rather happy you don't like them because I don't like you. I am rather pleased you don't like something about me because everything about you I hate. Although I know you are baiting me because you actually want me to keep them, so something about me isn't generic so you can use it to target divergence because you are a totalitarian Nazi who is doing nothing but destroying freedom of expression in society because you hate freedom. You are scum.

Grow a beard - Not sure what you are talking about, genetics is genetics.

Get a job and stop sucking offa the teats of real, hardworking Canadians or generally not being contrary yet? - Yes actually I've worked a variety of jobs, why don't you get one other than being a hater who goes around harassing people.

Inquiring minds want to know... - bring the minds because with your pathetic ongoing harassing behaviour you arn't one of them. You are a bonifide felon and I hope you end up in jail for life or dead because you are scum.

You have no respect whatsoever, and you are an animal in my books. If you can't contribute to the topic of a thread learn to shut up.

You know how childish you are just jumping in to attack someone online? 
Get cancer and die a painful death. Leave me alone. I have no desire to communicate with you. I am hopeful you leave this planet sooner than later because you offer nothing good to it. Your mindframe is a cancer to society. You are here only to bring ruin to good.

Go to hell and stop communicating with me.

Wherever your intel is from it is faulty, grow a brain and just stop communicating with me. You know nothing about me so don't put on like you know you do, you are just harassing me for no purpose other than to damage my life and for that you are outright criminal. Stop spreading lies, stop the harassment, and learn that freedom of speech is there when it isn't criminal conduct.

Online cyberstocking and cyberbulling is a crime. It ain't cool, it isn't entertaining, it is perverted pedofile conduct.

You are just going around thinking you are cool because you can damage someones online communications, lie about their life, and put on like you know someone?

Say why do you think you know anything about my life?

If I didn't know you were lying about me then I'd think maybe you are stalking me offline to.

Get a clue and realize you are being criminal, stop the activity immediately and start giving me a whole bunch of money now because the damage you and your goons have done to my life, means you owe me a hell of a lot of compensation.

It is criminal stop.

Eventually you are going to be found and when you are I pray the worst in life will be the only availability to you. You are a social menace, an enemy to free and good people. You don't deserve the breath you breath.

Happy for a reaction. You having fun you are getting a response. You are sick, very very sick. Realize that. Get medical help because you are very very sick.

Stalking people is either criminal or mental health related, the fact you and the goons if they arn't all alts have been doing this for over a decade now, shows how sick this is. It is not a game, it is outright criminal conduct, that only mentally disturbed people would engage in.

I have no respect for you or the fantasies you have created surrounding me. They are unhealthy and I suggest you stop fixating on me, it is mental illness realize that and stop communicating with me, don't even read what I write anymore, just don't involve yourself in my life. You have mental issues, recognize that.

While I can understand occassional non chronic ribbing of people online is all good among adults, long term chronic harassment of people is criminal and mentally issued. Hopefully you recognize that.I have little doubtyou will but I have to atleast try to reason to you. Regardless of you being an immoral psychopath who is trying to force their world on others instead of allowing free expression, I hope you can beg for mercy and forgiveness someday for all the damage you you have done with this methodic and long term harassment of me on the internet. People like you whether only trolls or more should not be in the public you are very very ill and dragging down society.

While I have my own ideas on where this originated from, anywhere I can think of is not justified.
At the very least if you hate me so much you want to ruin my life, shame, and destroy my relations through spreading lies about me and my beliefs, you are a coward, or simply sadistic. You feel the need to hide behind the internet. You are a coward, and you know what you are doing is wrong because you wouldn't feel the need to do this hiding your identity.

Someday you will pay for this nonsense. If it is on this earth or in final judgement. You will pay.You are evil bringing hate into this world. I have no doubt you are a satanist because only a satanist would engage in this sort of targeting to cause ruin to someones life knowingly and intentionally. I really hope you get taken out of the public sooner than later.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> According to the FBI gun violence census Sandyhook did not happen here is the link
> FBI Publishes Report Stating Nobody Died At Sandy Hook | Truth And Action


Apparently not accurate seems it was reported

FBI Reports "Zero Murders" at Sandy Hook? Not So Fast... - Middle Theory

explains it well.

It was reported at the state level and that is how the FBI accounted for it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Have you figured out how to:
> 
> Put on a shirt - Yes. Have you figured out not to be a pathetic looser who harasses people?
> 
> ...


:rofl3:


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> :rofl3:


The fact you find that funny shows you too are mentally issued. You find humour in other peoples anguish from harassment. No doubt you are part of their pedophile ring too. You really like that people are going around molesting people?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's been a long grueling week at work. Thanks for the comedic relief. :laughhard:


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

It appears there is a lot of mental illness going on here...

Well, today is your lucky day! Buck Bored is the name, mental illness is the game! It just so happens that I own a business specializing in treating all kinds of mental health issues (that is an insider term for problems). I call it Buck Bored's Home For The Criminally Insane. At Buck Bored's Home For The Criminally Insane we use a combination of animal therapy and electricity to wipe away all of your problems. My brother-in-law Fred Garvin has 60 cats named Dave so you will have an easy time remembering the name. It is a simple process of putting Dave on your lap, connecting jumper cables to your nipples and throwing the switch. Once the smoke clears, your problems will be gone!

If you are really crazy and require more aggressive treatment, we can bring in a specialist. My Chinese neighbor Wang is schooled in an ancient Chinese method of treating mental illness. He calls it "Waxy Job". It involves slamming two bricks together on your penis until the wax flies out of your ears. It seems to work pretty well with patients who are allergic to cats.

So give me a call and let me know when we can start getting your life back on track!

Buck

1-800-LOONY-BIN


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Blah, Blah, BLAH!!!


Don't be such a hoser eh! Grab a molsen, some moose steak and a bottle of maple syrup and relax.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

C'mon Willie, everyone knows about MKUltra. Find something interesting like Jacobs Ladder or something cool. Or just "Take off eh".


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I missed this one. Oh well. Off to work.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will2 said:


> The fact you find that funny shows you too are mentally issued. You find humour in other peoples anguish from harassment. No doubt you are part of their pedophile ring too. You really like that people are going around molesting people?


First, let me say that MK-ULTRA is beyond a doubt real, as well as a lot of things the government does that is targeted at the populace.

Second thing, are people stalking you from board to board? If not, then those who do not have you on ignore are making it clear that they see you as a bit of a convoluted annoyance. This is called peer pressure. If you do not feel welcome, leave.

There is no shame in leaving, but it shows stupidity when one stays when they are spouting off at those who do not have you on ignore only to apply peer pressure.

Either leave or stop whining at every opportunity. Mom and Dad are tired of your whining and tattling.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Have you figured out how to:
> 
> Put on a shirt - Yes. Have you figured out not to be a pathetic looser who harasses people?
> 
> ...


WOW!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Wishing cancer and death on someone, and then telling them "they will pay in the afterlife", all in the same paragraph?
Will, you are very entertaining, and YES, I have seen some good stuff, from you.
I respect that you are a firefighter, but, are there forums in Canada that bash Americans, I will still watch your videos on You Tube....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Wishing cancer and death on someone, and then telling them "they will pay in the afterlife", all in the same paragraph?
> Will, you are very entertaining, and YES, I have seen some good stuff, from you.
> I respect that you are a firefighter, but, are there forums in Canada that bash Americans, I will still watch your videos on You Tube....


Fire Fighter with dreadlocks? Umm really? I was thinking unemployed porch ******. But without the class that these guys have.

Enjoy -


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Well this escalated quickly


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

And died quicker more sudden death ....... but, only temporary.

To the main topic ...... beware of the Gov deceit that surrounds you, all is not as it appears.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Denton said:


> First, let me say that MK-ULTRA is beyond a doubt real, as well as a lot of things the government does that is targeted at the populace.


While MK-ULTRA - was publicly acknowledge to various degrees the level of involvement of the US government in managing the program or its extents are not known. Some points of reporting indicate that experimentation was done within the US, as well as the much more publically recognized experimentation in Quebec.

However where the conspiracy theory-esque starts is with the fact some people belive the CIA mind control (brainwashing) and other experimental programs associated with MK-ULTRA are still ongoing. This thread wasn't intended to MK-ULTRA itself but rather governmental and private control programs. These are programs like MK-ULTRA that aim to control peoples minds and actions. There are lots of conspiracy theories surrounding the extent of those sorts of programs.

In regard to your second comment


> Second thing, are people stalking you from board to board? If not, then those who do not have you on ignore are making it clear that they see you as a bit of a convoluted annoyance. This is called peer pressure. If you do not feel welcome, leave.
> 
> There is no shame in leaving, but it shows stupidity when one stays when they are spouting off at those who do not have you on ignore only to apply peer pressure.
> 
> Either leave or stop whining at every opportunity. Mom and Dad are tired of your whining and tattling.


There are most certainly a group of people that have been or had been trolling me on this forum, as well as other forums using the same MO. If not for the same MO that is tactics I would not be suspicious of organized stalking, further since the netstalking extends into offline activities, it is considered of a serious nature as it has resulted in serious damage to my life. I have no intent in whining, reporting is done to limit the extent of personal damages through misinformation campaign that casual observers cannot recognize. Sadly they lie a lot which causes people to have falselight impressions which is why I am forced to respond to certain posts. They are also breaking various laws such as copyright controls. If not so persistent and not so long term, I wouldn't be as actively involved in responding to them. Most of it I don't need to report but there are points when it becomes criminal harassment or clearly illegal activity which is when I need to stop it, as when they continue to conduct themselves illegally, it endangers my life, because if they are willing to break laws, and threats are made against me, even veiled threats, it removes personal security. Now when you add this to a board with people who claim to have firearms it adds an even greater level of need for prudence as opposed to taking it as jokes. Jokes and firearms don't mix. The psychology of a psychopath or sociopath who is willing to use violence is a very serious threat to personal security, especially when that behaviour is obsessive and contrary to all norms and decencies of civilized society. Submission is the totally opposite of the response that should be taken, while aggression is also not ideal. Response to any organized attacks is forced to rest within the scope of publicly acceptable behaviours. Education of their actions is the only thing that can protect people from the abuses. They need to be exposed, that is all that can be done to stop them.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Will2 said:


> While MK-ULTRA - was publicly acknowledge to various degrees the level of involvement of the US government in managing the program or its extents are not known. Some points of reporting indicate that experimentation was done within the US, as well as the much more publically recognized experimentation in Quebec.
> 
> However where the conspiracy theory-esque starts is with the fact some people belive the CIA mind control (brainwashing) and other experimental programs associated with MK-ULTRA are still ongoing. This thread wasn't intended to MK-ULTRA itself but rather governmental and private control programs. These are programs like MK-ULTRA that aim to control peoples minds and actions. There are lots of conspiracy theories surrounding the extent of those sorts of programs.
> 
> ...


You just need a safe space Will. Have you ever thought of enrolling in an American university?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> While MK-ULTRA - was publicly acknowledge to various degrees the level of involvement of the US government in managing the program or its extents are not known. Some points of reporting indicate that experimentation was done within the US, as well as the much more publically recognized experimentation in Quebec.
> 
> However where the conspiracy theory-esque starts is with the fact some people belive the CIA mind control (brainwashing) and other experimental programs associated with MK-ULTRA are still ongoing. This thread wasn't intended to MK-ULTRA itself but rather governmental and private control programs. These are programs like MK-ULTRA that aim to control peoples minds and actions. There are lots of conspiracy theories surrounding the extent of those sorts of programs.
> 
> ...


So does this mean you will not be spending the summer at Slippy Lodge?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

BuckB said:


> You just need a safe space Will. Have you ever thought of enrolling in an American university?


No. They are too overpriced relative to Canadian Universities. It is too expensive to live in the US. 
I am considering exchanges right now for next winter though, not in the US though. Nothing against the US, it is just too complex with the previous ban, and uncertainty every time entering the US. Many many years ago, before my ban around the time I was looking into University programs I was interested in doing Journalism Studies in Miami. So have I ever thought sure, but it just wasn't feasible, tuition rates and enrolment process are far too complex. Also anything after 2004 was just not feasible which was around the time I was looking into post secondary education. Nothing against the institutions there are some very good post-secondary institutions in the USA.

I will be finished my upgraded undergrad most likely for good after next winter, I could finish the upgraded degree next fall, as I need a couple courses only offered in the fall. I have already been admitted to teacher's college, and I will consider trying to gain admission a second time with my upgraded degree, however in addition to teaching, I have yet to rule out a Master's if my grades are high enough. I am also continuing studies in Legal Studies as I am also interested in doing notarization work. So I won't rule anything out yet as long as my grades are there. I am mostly looking at British Columbia and the Toronto area for any graduate studies, however, I will continue to look for posibilities. It doesn't seem likely that will be in the US at this point. I sort of think that I will do teacher's college, then a master's of education, then possibly try for law school. I need the grades first though, so I won't put the cart before the horse.

If US tuition rates were lower it might be feasible, but that isn't really the case. I have definately researched US higher education though, as I have other countries also. It doesn't really make sense for me to study in the US since both teaching and law are provincially regulated. I am hoping to teach English also where most employment for teaching English as a second or other language is outside the US. US is I think too much of an administrative risk, more barriers and uncertainties in doing study or work in the US. Americans are fine and all but I am ok with Mexico and Latin America.

I don't forsee me attending studies in the US in the near future. I think what I am aiming for will keep me occupied for atleast 3-4 years in terms of 2 years of teacher's college and then potentially another couple years doing a master's or doing studies towards the bar exam. I'm more or less tied up if I am academically successful for next 5 to 6 years. I will be damn old by then.

Not much sense in me studying in the US for atleast another ten or so years if it starts to seem possible of a North American or Canada/US Union, right now that doesn't seem to likely. I still don't have much certainty about being able to engage in the US in any studies.

US is just too expensive for an international student unless it is for a grad program. I am still likely a few years off from graduate studies if I survive my last year of upgrading, which has been forced to be extended due to fall only courses and a desire for me to do my last term on an exchange out of country in a warm climate.

I sense you are just mining for more information none the less the short answer is not really, no, it is too expensive.

Why do you ask?

How does your question relate to the topic?

Note I am not naive.

Why not PM me questions like this and keep discussion on topic?

Do you know you can comment on what the topic is as opposed to the people writing in the topic too. The discussion isn't about me, it is about the thread topic.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Slippy said:


> So does this mean you will not be spending the summer at Slippy Lodge?


I have no idea what you are talking about. You read as detached from reality and suffering from narcissistic personality disorder.
http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-...ality-disorder/basics/definition/con-20025568

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-...onality-disorder/basics/symptoms/con-20025568


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Fire Fighter with dreadlocks? Umm really? I was thinking unemployed porch ******. But without the class that these guys have.
> 
> Enjoy -


Love that shit....
I gotta new band to jam too.
He says he is a trained Firefighter. I have to respect "that part"....the rest, is just a jester....with dirty stinky doo-doo braids.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So, I can add nothing to this MK discussion, and I will not be one of those "TYPES THAT USE GOOGLE TO KNOW EERYTHING".
Sorry to unlawfully cyber manipulate the topic.
maybe I work for the govt?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. You read as detached from reality and suffering from narcissistic personality disorder.
> Narcissistic personality disorder - Mayo Clinic
> 
> Narcissistic personality disorder Symptoms - Mayo Clinic


See below...



Will2 said:


> No. They are too overpriced relative to Canadian Universities. It is too expensive to live in the US.
> I am considering exchanges right now for next winter though, not in the US though. Nothing against the US, it is just too complex with the previous ban, and uncertainty every time entering the US. Many many years ago, before my ban around the time I was looking into University programs I was interested in doing Journalism Studies in Miami. So have I ever thought sure, but it just wasn't feasible, tuition rates and enrolment process are far too complex. Also anything after 2004 was just not feasible which was around the time I was looking into post secondary education. Noting against the institutions there are some very good post-secondary institutions in the USA.
> 
> I will be finished my upgraded undergrad most likely for good after next winter, I could finish the upgraded degree next fall, as I need a couple courses only offered in the fall. I have already been admitted to teacher's college, and I will consider trying to gain admission a second time with my upgraded degree, however in addition to teaching, I have yet to rule out a Master's if my grades are high enough. I am also continuing studies in Legal Studies as I am also interested in doing notarization work. So I won't rule anything out yet as long as my grades are there. I am mostly looking at British Columbia and the Toronto area for any graduate studies, however, I will continue to look for posibilities. It doesn't seem likely that will be in the US at this point. I sort of think that I will do teacher's college, then a master's of education, then possibly try for law school. I need the grades first though, so I won't put the cart before the horse.
> ...


So...would you like to tell the others more about this "BAN" of yours? I'm positive that the scientists who worked on you and the "others" have extensive and complete records. Some may have already divulged most or at least part of it. Be mindful that even if you attempt to deceive others, they have ways of ascertaining the truth.

But then again, you know that.

Of course its well known that many of "Us" may or may not have been part of the experiments. Remember?

I'm sure you do. :stargate01:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will2 said:


> While MK-ULTRA - was publicly acknowledge to various degrees the level of involvement of the US government in managing the program or its extents are not known. Some points of reporting indicate that experimentation was done within the US, as well as the much more publically recognized experimentation in Quebec.
> 
> However where the conspiracy theory-esque starts is with the fact some people belive the CIA mind control (brainwashing) and other experimental programs associated with MK-ULTRA are still ongoing. This thread wasn't intended to MK-ULTRA itself but rather governmental and private control programs. These are programs like MK-ULTRA that aim to control peoples minds and actions. There are lots of conspiracy theories surrounding the extent of those sorts of programs.
> 
> ...


Will, knock off the stupid crap.

Nobody stalks you; you come here and continuously say stupid, convoluted crap, and that stupid, convoluted crap draws the attention of other members of the forum. It is as simple as that.

Now, here's the deal. If you feel we do not fully and properly appreciate your brilliance, find some brilliant place with equally brilliant people. You have that right.

In the real world, all thoughts are not treated equally and nor should they.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, a little addendum; I really get tired of the veiled legal threats. I find this to be very disruptive and detrimental to the board.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Denton, my juggling avionics friend. Have you ever noticed any mind control used by the govt?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Denton, my juggling avionics friend. Have you ever noticed any mind control used by the govt?


How else can you explain my numerous marriages?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

I pledge allegiance...


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Denton said:


> How else can you explain my numerous marriages?


Maybe she didn't know when to shut up? ::clapping::


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Slippy said:


> See below...
> So...would you like to tell the others more about this "BAN" of yours?


Although off topic, I will give a little since you are a 'Super Moderator'.

Well it all starts back in 2008 or 2009, I can't honestly remember now without look up email chains, with me accidentally waking up a US customs and border patrol at the ambassador bridge. Long story, but basically I was driving back from Mexico, after having gone through the US mostly down I11 to Louisiana then into Texas and onward down to Catamaco in South Veracruz state. Anyway things started going bad as soon as I got to the Mexican border. I was got lost in Metamoros I was scared actually it was my first time in Mexico first thing I see crossing the border was military with assault rifles. Luckily I got a green light so I kept on driving. I drove out into the country around Metamoros until I hit a gas station. Before traveling to Mexico I read that everyone in the North of Mexico speaks English, well the gas station attendant only seemed to say no entiendo, no se etc.. so I drove back to the border. I got my paperwork in order then drove out well until I got to the first checkpoint when my tire went flat after a Mexican agent told me to back up and I ran over a barrel which deflated my tire. Luckily i had spray foam tire sealant and after trauma I filled my tire up with the flat sealant and went on my way. None the less I made it down until they stopped changing my money at which time I started my return. When I got to Texas the border guard managed to get me to say I was vegan, which he promptly informed me was a felony in Texas. They took my coconut and I was on my way for a few miles, then the state trooper pulled me over, and told me I had a bulb out, also a felony but only cited me and told me to get it replaced as soon as I could. I eventually got back to the US border, with a new pack of bulbs, this time on the North side at Detroit, after changing my tires in Little Rock after my tire finally blew out in North Texas. It was so late after 16+ hours of driving straight I was so tired. I got across the border onto the Canadian side, and customs decided to search my car and gave me the messiest car award, of course I cleaned it before driving from Mexico into the US trying to get rid of my fruit before crossing the border. I was so tired, anyway customs let me go, and when I got to the last booth attendant he told me, just turn when you get to the end. Ok so it was past midnight by now an 18 hour day perhaps of driving. I turned left not right. I had been there before but it didn't don on me I took a wrong turn until I realized that I was on a bridge again. Really? A bridge... well I had to keep driving forward I couldn't turn around, this thing must be one way! So I get to the otherside, its a border again, man the bridge led to the USA, I just drove back? I need to get home. So I come to a stop at a totally empty border, not a car in sight, but no one was waving me foward. Ok it looks like he is asleep maybe if I drive up I can get through and go home. So I drive off.

BAM!!! sensors go off, border guard appears woken up, and very cranky. Not sure if that was Mr. Stiles, it seems like the same person would later be the one to write my ban on the San Diego border, was he transfered...?

I wasn't banned that day, after being searched on the US side I made my way back to the Canada side and I got as far as London Ontario before needing to pull over due to lack of concentration while driving.

Anyway the next time I was heading down to the US it was to take a look at a sailboat in SanFransisco I had bought on Ebay via boatangel https://www.boatangel.org/
Anyway Customs wasn't having it. They accused me of intending to move to California. They said since Mexican's can collect welfare so can you. Totally not true none the less they then said they wanted my lease and had said I had to have like $100 for everyday in cash on me. Eventually after coming back to the border they were like come back when you are married with a normal job. I was a student at the time. The main issue here is that I refused to sign a retraction of request for entry because their version of events was so false I didn't want to associate with it at all. Failing to do a request for withdrawl of entry was the first problem leading to ban officially. This is when they accused me of trying to live in the us.

Then months later I had promotional activities I was trying to do in the US doing a promotion, I can't go into details due to nondisclosure on this but it was a US/Canadian Company that hired me to contract out promotional activities for. It wouldn't have been employment or taxable in the US and I wasn't being paid in the US. Customs considered it work, I considered it promotional activities covered under the business visa B1/B2 treaty status. None the less customs wasn't having it, they were nice as far as hearing me out but they were convinced and wouldn't allow an appeal nor for me to see an immigration judge. They said however I wouldn't have trouble travelling to the US in the future. This is where the intending to work comes from.

Anyway I was flying back from a trip to Mexico and I had a change over in Atlanta. I wasn't allowed entry to catch my connecting flight. I missed my connecting flight and customs put me on a different plane after a few hours of waiting, which caused me to miss my pickup. Also they said I would only be allowed entry under 3 conditions 1. preclearance. 2. medical need 3. a visa. due to CFR code, having previouslly been refused entry to the US.

Ok so I was due for another trip to Mexico some time later. I tried for preclearance but after calling/faxing and emailing and not getting any movement on that I showed up in person but I was told I can't see them unless I already have my flight booked. I had booked on a non-us stopover airline to insure my trip would go ahead. The consulate had indicated that there was no common travel visa offered for Canadians because Canadians had it by default. Anyway I tried for clearance on two grounds on the tail end of my trip to Mexico at the border south of San Diego. They remarked I had a weird file and refused entry and held me pending expedited removal, they refused me based on me intending to live and work in the US, when in fact I was just trying to get the bus less than a block away or fly home. They imposed a 5 year ban at that time, for trying to live and work in the US.

Long story short there you have it. Why I was officially banned from the US between May 2010 and May 2015.

I have since travelled to the US but it wasn't as smooth as my travel prior to the Ambassador Bridge Wakeup incident. I've been flagged since then.



> I'm positive that the scientists who worked on you and the "others" have extensive and complete records. Some may have already divulged most or at least part of it. Be mindful that even if you attempt to deceive others, they have ways of ascertaining the truth.
> But then again, you know that.
> Of course its well known that many of "Us" may or may not have been part of the experiments. Remember?
> I'm sure you do. :stargate01:


Not sure what you are talking about. I havn't stated anything about being in any experiments. Can you show me where I said that?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Will2 said:


> Although off topic, I will give a little since you are a 'Super Moderator'.
> 
> Well it all starts back in 2008 or 2009, I can't honestly remember now without look up email chains, with me accidentally waking up a US customs and border patrol at the ambassador bridge. Long story, but basically I was driving back from Mexico, after having gone through the US mostly down I11 to Louisiana then into Texas and onward down to Catamaco in South Veracruz state. Anyway things started going bad as soon as I got to the Mexican border. I was got lost in Metamoros I was scared actually it was my first time in Mexico first thing I see crossing the border was military with assault rifles. Luckily I got a green light so I kept on driving. I drove out into the country around Metamoros until I hit a gas station. Before traveling to Mexico I read that everyone in the North of Mexico speaks English, well the gas station attendant only seemed to say no entiendo, no se etc.. so I drove back to the border. I got my paperwork in order then drove out well until I got to the first checkpoint when my tire went flat after a Mexican agent told me to back up and I ran over a barrel which deflated my tire. Luckily i had spray foam tire sealant and after trauma I filled my tire up with the flat sealant and went on my way. None the less I made it down until they stopped changing my money at which time I started my return. When I got to Texas the border guard managed to get me to say I was vegan, which he promptly informed me was a felony in Texas. They took my coconut and I was on my way for a few miles, then the state trooper pulled me over, and told me I had a bulb out, also a felony but only cited me and told me to get it replaced as soon as I could. I eventually got back to the US border, with a new pack of bulbs, this time on the North side at Detroit, after changing my tires in Little Rock after my tire finally blew out in North Texas. It was so late after 16+ hours of driving straight I was so tired. I got across the border onto the Canadian side, and customs decided to search my car and gave me the messiest car award, of course I cleaned it before driving from Mexico into Canada trying to get rid of my fruit before crossing the border. I was so tired, anyway customs let me go, and when I got to the last booth attendant he told me, just turn when you get to the end. Ok so it was past midnight by now an 18 hour day perhaps of driving. I turned left not right. I had been there before but it didn't don on me I took a wrong turn until I realized that I was on a bridge again. Really? A bridge... well I had to keep driving forward I couldn't turn around, this thing must be one way! So I get to the otherside, its a border again, man the bridge led to the USA, I just drove back? I need to get home. So I come to a stop at a totally empty border, not a car in sight, but no one was waving me foward. Ok it looks like he is asleep maybe if I drive up I can get through and go home. So I drive off.
> 
> ...


I'll be on the lookout


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will2 said:


> Although off topic, I will give a little since you are a 'Super Moderator'.
> 
> Well it all starts back in 2008 or 2009, I can't honestly remember now without look up email chains, with me accidentally waking up a US customs and border patrol at the ambassador bridge. Long story, but basically I was driving back from Mexico, after having gone through the US mostly down I11 to Louisiana then into Texas and onward down to Catamaco in South Veracruz state. Anyway things started going bad as soon as I got to the Mexican border. I was got lost in Metamoros I was scared actually it was my first time in Mexico first thing I see crossing the border was military with assault rifles. Luckily I got a green light so I kept on driving. I drove out into the country around Metamoros until I hit a gas station. Before traveling to Mexico I read that everyone in the North of Mexico speaks English, well the gas station attendant only seemed to say no entiendo, no se etc.. so I drove back to the border. I got my paperwork in order then drove out well until I got to the first checkpoint when my tire went flat after a Mexican agent told me to back up and I ran over a barrel which deflated my tire. Luckily i had spray foam tire sealant and after trauma I filled my tire up with the flat sealant and went on my way. None the less I made it down until they stopped changing my money at which time I started my return. When I got to Texas the border guard managed to get me to say I was vegan, which he promptly informed me was a felony in Texas. They took my coconut and I was on my way for a few miles, then the state trooper pulled me over, and told me I had a bulb out, also a felony but only cited me and told me to get it replaced as soon as I could. I eventually got back to the US border, with a new pack of bulbs, this time on the North side at Detroit, after changing my tires in Little Rock after my tire finally blew out in North Texas. It was so late after 16+ hours of driving straight I was so tired. I got across the border onto the Canadian side, and customs decided to search my car and gave me the messiest car award, of course I cleaned it before driving from Mexico into the US trying to get rid of my fruit before crossing the border. I was so tired, anyway customs let me go, and when I got to the last booth attendant he told me, just turn when you get to the end. Ok so it was past midnight by now an 18 hour day perhaps of driving. I turned left not right. I had been there before but it didn't don on me I took a wrong turn until I realized that I was on a bridge again. Really? A bridge... well I had to keep driving forward I couldn't turn around, this thing must be one way! So I get to the otherside, its a border again, man the bridge led to the USA, I just drove back? I need to get home. So I come to a stop at a totally empty border, not a car in sight, but no one was waving me foward. Ok it looks like he is asleep maybe if I drive up I can get through and go home. So I drive off.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Especially the vegan part.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Will2 said:


> They took my coconut and I was on my way for a few miles


Okay, that's funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> Although off topic, I will give a little since you are a 'Super Moderator'.
> 
> Well it all starts back in 2008 or 2009, I can't honestly remember now without look up email chains, with me accidentally waking up a US customs and border patrol at the ambassador bridge. Long story, but basically I was driving back from Mexico, after having gone through the US mostly down I11 to Louisiana then into Texas and onward down to Catamaco in South Veracruz state. Anyway things started going bad as soon as I got to the Mexican border. I was got lost in Metamoros I was scared actually it was my first time in Mexico first thing I see crossing the border was military with assault rifles. Luckily I got a green light so I kept on driving. I drove out into the country around Metamoros until I hit a gas station. Before traveling to Mexico I read that everyone in the North of Mexico speaks English, well the gas station attendant only seemed to say no entiendo, no se etc.. so I drove back to the border. I got my paperwork in order then drove out well until I got to the first checkpoint when my tire went flat after a Mexican agent told me to back up and I ran over a barrel which deflated my tire. Luckily i had spray foam tire sealant and after trauma I filled my tire up with the flat sealant and went on my way. None the less I made it down until they stopped changing my money at which time I started my return. When I got to Texas the border guard managed to get me to say I was vegan, which he promptly informed me was a felony in Texas. They took my coconut and I was on my way for a few miles, then the state trooper pulled me over, and told me I had a bulb out, also a felony but only cited me and told me to get it replaced as soon as I could. I eventually got back to the US border, with a new pack of bulbs, this time on the North side at Detroit, after changing my tires in Little Rock after my tire finally blew out in North Texas. It was so late after 16+ hours of driving straight I was so tired. I got across the border onto the Canadian side, and customs decided to search my car and gave me the messiest car award, of course I cleaned it before driving from Mexico into the US trying to get rid of my fruit before crossing the border. I was so tired, anyway customs let me go, and when I got to the last booth attendant he told me, just turn when you get to the end. Ok so it was past midnight by now an 18 hour day perhaps of driving. I turned left not right. I had been there before but it didn't don on me I took a wrong turn until I realized that I was on a bridge again. Really? A bridge... well I had to keep driving forward I couldn't turn around, this thing must be one way! So I get to the otherside, its a border again, man the bridge led to the USA, I just drove back? I need to get home. So I come to a stop at a totally empty border, not a car in sight, but no one was waving me foward. Ok it looks like he is asleep maybe if I drive up I can get through and go home. So I drive off.
> 
> ...


We deprogrammed the Coconut that we confiscated from you and have ALL the details.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Slippy said:


> We deprogrammed the Coconut that we confiscated from you and have ALL the details.


And soon we will have the pineapple too!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I only wanted three things from Will.
Thicker skin
A sense of humoe
Better, more comprehensible writing style.

There is a Santa Clause!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh. 
Good story. 
At any time where there cavity searches?
Will, you seem like the guy who walks into a room and proclaims himself the smartest man in the room. 
I kinda like you.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, there is a Santa Clause, I saw a picture of him with the Easter Bunny, together.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Okay ....... if some of you forum members are lost here in this tale, I will translate:

Will is definitely not going to attend an American University.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Okay ....... if some of you forum members are lost here in this tale, I will translate:
> 
> Will is definitely not going to attend an American University.


Not quite, just not likely. My cousin actually studied in Buffalo at a joint US/Canadian teacher's college program at a catholic university there. Programs like that can be beneficial, as it use to qualify you for both teaching in the US and Canada. It is highly unlikely I would pursue that same course of action. That isn't a definite no, I would say it is probably as likely as Nato getting into a WWIII with Russia, Iran, China and Co. It likely wouldn't occur in the next 2 years though. Anything beyond that can't be definitively stated. Any study program in the states is currently at some point beyond May 2017 at this point, and would likely not be before fall 2017, highly highly unlikely.

None the less perhaps we can discuss the topic. I am not the topic.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Lmao!!! GOD BLESS TEXAS YOU VEGAN BASTARDS!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will2 said:


> Not quite, just not likely. My cousin actually studied in Buffalo at a joint US/Canadian teacher's college program at a catholic university there. Programs like that can be beneficial, as it use to qualify you for both teaching in the US and Canada. It is highly unlikely I would pursue that same course of action. That isn't a definite no, I would say it is probably as likely as Nato getting into a WWIII with Russia, Iran, China and Co. It likely wouldn't occur in the next 2 years though. Anything beyond that can't be definitively stated. Any study program in the states is currently at some point beyond May 2017 at this point, and would likely not be before fall 2017, highly highly unlikely.
> 
> None the less perhaps we can discuss the topic. I am not the topic.


No, no. After that story, YOU are the topic.

The more I read it, the more I like it.

Add a little more paragraph and I want to hear more.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> Not quite, just not likely. My cousin actually studied in Buffalo at a joint US/Canadian teacher's college program at a catholic university there. Programs like that can be beneficial, as it use to qualify you for both teaching in the US and Canada. It is highly unlikely I would pursue that same course of action. That isn't a definite no, I would say it is probably as likely as Nato getting into a WWIII with Russia, Iran, China and Co. It likely wouldn't occur in the next 2 years though. Anything beyond that can't be definitively stated. Any study program in the states is currently at some point beyond May 2017 at this point, and would likely not be before fall 2017, highly highly unlikely.
> 
> None the less perhaps we can discuss the topic.


So Will2, since you started a thread with you as the topic, tell us more about your cousin's study at Buffalo?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Will2 said:


> Not quite, just not likely. Anything beyond that can't be definitively stated.


Gee Will my bad, after reading the following comments from your last post in this thread, I guess I just flat misunderstood. Crap, I thought I was sure about this one.

*Not quite, just not likely. That isn't a definite no, I would say it is probably as likely as Nato getting into a WWIII with Russia, Iran, China and Co.

It likely wouldn't occur in the next 2 years though. Anything beyond that can't be definitively stated. Any study program in the states is currently at some point beyond May 2017 at this point, and would likely not be before fall 2017, highly highly unlike[/QUOTE]

No. They are too overpriced relative to Canadian Universities. It is too expensive to live in the US.

Nothing against the US, it is just too complex with the previous ban, and uncertainty every time entering the US.

Also anything after 2004 was just not feasible which was around the time I was looking into post secondary education

If US tuition rates were lower it might be feasible, but that isn't really the case.

I don't forsee me attending studies in the US in the near future.

Not much sense in me studying in the US for atleast another ten or so years if it starts to seem possible of a North American or Canada/US Union, right now that doesn't seem to likely.

I still don't have much certainty about being able to engage in the US in any studies.

US is just too expensive for an international student unless it is for a grad program.
*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Seriously Will2,

Tell us more stories about you, they are very entertaining and I find myself actually enjoying your company. I look forward to our summer, we have much planned for you in our quest.

Your new friend,

Slippy :icon_smile:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Seriously Will2,
> 
> Tell us more stories about you, they are very entertaining and I find myself actually enjoying your company. I look forward to our summer, we have much planned for you in our quest.
> 
> ...


Be very careful Slip ........ it could be a trap.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm diggin Will's story.

I was on a long flight once. Had a guy like Will next to me who had sailed around the world and sank his sailboat twice. It was great.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A little while ago I bounced some yahoo out of here for trying to push his e-book on us without even as much as giving us an intro.

Being the curious type, I read a little of his stuff before bouncing him. Compared to Will's stuff, it was a load of crap; not even worth reading.

Will, start typing! Now!

And, use copious amounts of paragraphs. Paragraphs makes it a lot easier to read on the computer.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Will2 said:


> Not quite, just not likely. My cousin actually studied in Buffalo at a joint US/Canadian teacher's college program at a catholic university there. Programs like that can be beneficial, as it use to qualify you for both teaching in the US and Canada. It is highly unlikely I would pursue that same course of action. That isn't a definite no, I would say it is probably as likely as Nato getting into a WWIII with Russia, Iran, China and Co. It likely wouldn't occur in the next 2 years though. Anything beyond that can't be definitively stated. Any study program in the states is currently at some point beyond May 2017 at this point, and would likely not be before fall 2017, highly highly unlikely.
> 
> None the less perhaps we can discuss the topic. I am not the topic.


I have been to Buffalo more than a few times. Other than the squalor, it is a great town. The Anchor Bar, the birthplace of Buffalo Wings, is freakin' awesome. Also the "Beef on Weck" sammiches they serve are enough to make you do crime. (Not that doing crime is a problem in Buffalo...) I cannot remember the name of the restaurant, but it was near the airport in the middle of a corn field and is supposedly the place where Beef on Weck was invented - freakin' incredible! And more than a few men have been separated from their cash and credit cards for years to come on Chippewa Street. Tijuana has nothing on Buffalo, New York.

I most strongly urge you to go to the school in Buffalo. You may live; you may die, but either way the stories of you will be handed down for generations.

Good luck pal!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

BuckB said:


> I have been to Buffalo more than a few times. cash and credit cards for years to come on Chippewa Street. Tijuana has nothing on Buffalo, New York.


Come on Buck, please do tell ........ just what is it that keeps you going back? How about some Buck Boogies in Buffalo stories?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Although off topic, I will give a little since you are a 'Super Moderator'.
> 
> Well it all starts back in 2008 or 2009, I can't honestly remember now without look up email chains, with me accidentally waking up a US customs and border patrol at the ambassador bridge. Long story, but basically I was driving back from Mexico, after having gone through the US mostly down I11 to Louisiana then into Texas and onward down to Catamaco in South Veracruz state. Anyway things started going bad as soon as I got to the Mexican border. I was got lost in Metamoros I was scared actually it was my first time in Mexico first thing I see crossing the border was military with assault rifles. Luckily I got a green light so I kept on driving. I drove out into the country around Metamoros until I hit a gas station. Before traveling to Mexico I read that everyone in the North of Mexico speaks English, well the gas station attendant only seemed to say no entiendo, no se etc.. so I drove back to the border. I got my paperwork in order then drove out well until I got to the first checkpoint when my tire went flat after a Mexican agent told me to back up and I ran over a barrel which deflated my tire. Luckily i had spray foam tire sealant and after trauma I filled my tire up with the flat sealant and went on my way. None the less I made it down until they stopped changing my money at which time I started my return. When I got to Texas the border guard managed to get me to say I was vegan, which he promptly informed me was a felony in Texas. They took my coconut and I was on my way for a few miles, then the state trooper pulled me over, and told me I had a bulb out, also a felony but only cited me and told me to get it replaced as soon as I could. I eventually got back to the US border, with a new pack of bulbs, this time on the North side at Detroit, after changing my tires in Little Rock after my tire finally blew out in North Texas. It was so late after 16+ hours of driving straight I was so tired. I got across the border onto the Canadian side, and customs decided to search my car and gave me the messiest car award, of course I cleaned it before driving from Mexico into the US trying to get rid of my fruit before crossing the border. I was so tired, anyway customs let me go, and when I got to the last booth attendant he told me, just turn when you get to the end. Ok so it was past midnight by now an 18 hour day perhaps of driving. I turned left not right. I had been there before but it didn't don on me I took a wrong turn until I realized that I was on a bridge again. Really? A bridge... well I had to keep driving forward I couldn't turn around, this thing must be one way! So I get to the otherside, its a border again, man the bridge led to the USA, I just drove back? I need to get home. So I come to a stop at a totally empty border, not a car in sight, but no one was waving me foward. Ok it looks like he is asleep maybe if I drive up I can get through and go home. So I drive off.
> 
> ...


Nothing more to say.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Come on Buck, please do tell ........ just what is it that keeps you going back? How about some Buck Boogies in Buffalo stories?


The U.S. government hired me as a security consultant to see what we could do to stop the Canadians from sneaking across the border. They have a bridge, I forget the name, something like the **** Bridge or something like that. Anyway, the Canadians get lost and end up coming across the bridge. Then if the customs agent is asleep or off cutting a wiz, they just keep on going.

There was one guy in particular... It was around 2008 or 2009, I do not remember exactly. He came driving up in this beat up old car with no working tail lights and 4 bald tires. You could tell one of the tires had recently been flat because there was that Fix-A-Flat foam stuff all over it. The car was an absolute pig sty and was obviously a health hazard. There was even a dead beaver wrapped around the axil. But this guy just drove right on through like he owned the place.

That was when they decided to call old Buck. Because... "Buck Bored is the name, keeping Canadians on their own damn side of the line is my game!"

I fixed the problem by putting Black Bears on the bridge. Then I held a series of promotional events in Canada where I started the rumor that speaking French in Buffalo is a capital crime.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Buck, just curious ....... were you by any chance involved in the undercover assignment that ended up with a successful 5 year ban of Will2 from our great country?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is more on MK Ultra, some Toronto guy, not me, seems to be claiming it is still ongoing?

MK-Ultra: Is Government Still Torturing Innocent People? - henrymakow.com

However, I'm wondering if like many government projects, control programs, even beyond Madison Avenue have found there way into the public, and the masses are not aware of it

The article seems to incline that these control programs arn't actually governmental, but supragovernmental, being used by the super conspiracy theory group the Illuminati.

So could all these programs be used by global players as a way of controlling targets and the masses, for some specific agenda?

Does anyone have any thoughts on things they think might actually be "control programs" that are ongoing in the world around them.

Here is a post attributed to Poly that goes in more detail




__ https://www.facebook.com/matthew.pauley99/posts/727530220695203



Here is a post linking the US military as opposed to the CIA in the program, note the program was started way back perhaps OSS etc.. or CIG, in the 40's. Atleast it probably had links to WWII or but is known to have emerged just after WWII 1946 or something, with the death of that guy named Frank who jumped out of a second floor window etc.. None the less

https://www.indybay.org/newsitems/2010/09/17/18658989.php

It is sort of scary this guy who is claiming to be a sleeper assasin through hypnosis is still out and about writing on the internet.

How is someone who thinks he is a sleeper assasin, not a public safety threat?

He does reference something specific linked with the modern MK Ultra control program called oddly Joint Control, Unified Command.

"Joint Control, Unified Command 2005" (JC UC 05)

(I replaced all my tires at a walmart in little rock, wasn't me with the bald tires, also my tail lights were workin fine, just the license plate light that had been lost at some point, which I bought a replacement for prior to getting to the border - reading comprehension problems much? )

Here is more accounts of this one

http://beforeitsnews.com/press-rele...s-an-expose-of-sleeper-assassins-2840552.html



> The JTF-JTF2 training exercise 'Joint Control, Unified Command 2005' (JC UC '05) appeared in the Canadian DND JTF2 public annual summary report in early 2006. It described group infiltration and investigating interrogation techniques on domestic soil. Pauly reports there was a group infiltration in this exercise that he witnessed (a support group.)
> 
> Pauly reports that after he wrote a tell-all manuscript in 2006 and sent it over the Internet two things happened:
> 1.	The public report on the Canadian DND web site on JTF2 2005 summary activities was altered to remove the exercise title and description and replace it with a different title for the exercise with much less specifics in 2007/8
> ...


Pauly does provide one inclination into the origin of MK Ultra though


> Project Paperclip brought about 500 of the Nazi mind control researchers to America, and their tentacles have spread far throughout the CIA and military


If substantiated, why were they having trouble advancing mind control programs if infact they had brought in atleast 500 researchers on the subject, that is a substantial number of Nazi researchers to provide methodology for mind control. Yet they contracted out to to Canada?, how big was the program?

This post was actually made only a day or two ago by Pauly...




__ https://www.facebook.com/matthew.pauley99/posts/729290753852483



The very odd line at the end in regard to MK Ultra Monarch is the oddity in that they are assasinating people in drone strikes around the world, even some reports say authorization to do so within the US, and the last line is very odd



> In the first week of January, 2015 I suffered a home invasion in the heart of Toronto, Ontario, Canada, literally three blocks from its geographic center in a safe, upper middle class neighborhood, three blocks from the Toronto Police Services 53 Division.
> A gun was held to the back of my head by the perpetrator, a Joint Task Force (JTF) officer I have called Blondie since I first became his MKULTRA test subject on a cold evening in late November, 2005. [I was abducted into a Canadian Forces, five-ton military truck/van plated 250002 by Blondie, and an RCMP officer I call Burly. I was the target of a coercive (torture) interrogation and mind-control training exercise between JTF and Canada's own JTF2, with RCMP support.]
> In my bedroom while kneeling on my back Blondie asked, "When is your son leaving to study in XXXXX?" My telephone line has been legally tapped since December, 2005, and extra-judicially tapped for several months before that date. He knew my son is soon leaving to study abroad from listening to the real-time feed of my phone line from the RCMP wiretap to the JTF officer who is believed to work out of the US Consulate on University Avenue in Toronto. He wanted to know the exact date of my son's departure.
> There have been numerous extra-judicial executions in the USA in the past several months, and possibly Canada too. Look for 'murder-suicide' involving people with education, and often careers that intersect with, or expose the security establishment.
> ...


The other odd thing is use of "aerosol Scopolamine", how does he know what it is? Also Scopolamine has been used by organized crime quite a bit but didn't require it to be an aerosol form. Is the government actually known to use it, the only source I have seen is criminal groups have used it in latin america.

Clearly not much credibility on this one.

Anyone ever heard of other similar events or where scopolamine was used by a government agent?

This links to another alleged MK ultra point this time with youth.

http://lunamoth1.blogspot.mx/



> records of experiments on children were destroyed by CIA chief Richard Helms in 1973


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

I really need to buy a copy of Catcher in the Rye again to feel normal.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Here is more on MK Ultra, some Toronto guy, not me, seems to be claiming it is still ongoing?
> 
> MK-Ultra: Is Government Still Torturing Innocent People? - henrymakow.com
> 
> ...


Did you know that the secret recipe for Bush's Baked Beans is actually golden retriever meat? That's why the dog wants to reveal the recipe, but that guy in the polo always stops him! It's all a government backed control program. Haven't you noticed how easy retrievers are to control?? Tie that in with "you are what you eat" and the number one selling brand of delicious baked beans and BAM! Socialists get elected...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> Here is more on MK Ultra, some Toronto guy, not me, seems to be claiming it is still ongoing?
> 
> MK-Ultra: Is Government Still Torturing Innocent People? - henrymakow.com
> 
> ...


Enough about this, tell us more about you Will?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Did you know that the secret recipe for Bush's Baked Beans is actually golden retriever meat? That's why the dog wants to reveal the recipe, but that guy in the polo always stops him! It's all a government backed control program. Haven't you noticed how easy retrievers are to control?? Tie that in with "you are what you eat" and the number one selling brand of delicious baked beans and BAM! Socialists get elected...


Golden Retriever is delicious but it makes me gassy.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Another program that I suspect government control from... Hot dogs are sold in packs of 10 while the buns are sold in packs of 8... So it takes 4 packs of hot dogs to 5 packs of buns. Big BBQ has controlled the packaging ratios in order to make us both fatter and easier to control... All the while they are raking in money hand over fist from the extra bun sales!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Golden Retriever is delicious but it makes me gassy.


What DOESN'T make you gassy?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> What DOESN'T make you gassy?


Jack's Links brand jerky! Found in fine stores and retailers near you.

Thanks for the plug set up Ark!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Jack's Links brand jerky! Found in fine stores and retailers near you.
> 
> Thanks for the plug set up Ark!


Bwaaahahahaha! I knew you'd fall right in my trap!

*little does Squatch know that his preferred dried meat product is now being made from golden retrievers! Messin with Squatch at its finest!*


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Bwaaahahahaha! I knew you'd fall right in my trap!
> 
> *little does Squatch know that his preferred dried meat product is now being made from golden retrievers! Messin with Squatch at its finest!*


Doh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

So very much I want to say. Instead I will just shake my head and walk away while muttering "some people need professional help".


----------

